# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SmartSamBox تحديثات :  Smartsambox V0107 Released ! Started WF updates..

## mohamed73

_SmartSambox - Multi Flashing & unlocking Service tool for Samsung Phones.   What's New
- Added Full Support
+ GT-E1200M - World First Full Support- Flash/Read Code/Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1200T - World First Full Support- FLash/Read Code/Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1232B - World First Full Support- Flash/Read Code/Unlock Unlock/Repair imei A & B /Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1232D - World First Full Support- Flash/Read Code/Direct Unlock/Repair imei A & B /Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1220T - Flash/Read Code/Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1252 - Flash/Read Code/Direct Unlock/Repair imei A & B /Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E2120I - Flash/Read Code/Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full + Flashfiles Uploaded on Server  _  Download Smartsambox V0107 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Regards
SmartSambox

----------

